# [OT] Scanner condiviso

## fejfbo

Io sono in possesso di una stampante multifuzione Epson, sapete se esiste qualche soluzione software per condividere la funzione di scanner oltre che quella di stampante che già funziona alla meraviglia?

Nelle ricerche che ho fatto nel forum non ho trovato nulla a riguardo, solo un caso in cui però la multifunzione era direttamente connessa alla lan mentre nel mio caso è collegato tramite Usb al pc

----------

## Ic3M4n

avevo letto un'articolo su una rivista un po' di tempo fa. parlavano di questa cosa e mi sembra che la risolvessero con sane. però non sono assolutamente sicuro della cosa.

la prima risposta di dio google: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-639.html

----------

## Giambo

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Io sono in possesso di una stampante multifuzione Epson, sapete se esiste qualche soluzione software per condividere la funzione di scanner oltre che quella di stampante che già funziona alla meraviglia?

 

Io uso SANE con un HP SCSI dell'epoca pre-colombiana  :Smile: 

Su client Linux nessun problema, su Wind'ohz ho dovuto installlare un driver apposito.

----------

## fejfbo

Ho controllato e sembra che il mio (Epson CX3200) sia supportato perfettamente. Appena possibile proverò a configurarlo... incrociando le dita

----------

## ermes87

Avrei necessità di condividere uno scanner installato una macchina linux e quindi farlo funzionare anche dalle altre macchine della rete. Non ho trovato how-to al riguardo. Sapete dirmi: a) è fattibile? b)Sapete dimi dove trovare qualcosa di documentazione al riguardo?

Grazie mille in anticipo

----------

## federico

Ne sarei curioso anche io, ho avuto necessita' una volta ma non ho trovato _nulla_ che spiegasse come farlo...

L'unica sarebbe lanciare dal server che ha  lo scanner l'interfaccia tipo sane e farla apparire sul client, non so..

----------

## fabius

Prova a leggere la documentazione su saned (Sane Network Daemon): dovrebbe essere possibile accedere allo scanner via TCP. C'è la possibilità di usare lo scanner anche da windows con SaneTwain. Di più non so perché non ho mai provato (dato che il mio scanner non funziona sotto Linux  :Mad: )

----------

## codadilupo

devi installare sul client i moduli per lo scanner, e poi configurare saned come servizio sul pc host. dal pc client, sane sarà lanciato invece come client di rete... un po' come per cups, quando stampi su una stamante in rete...

P.S.: in genere potresti usare xinetd per lanciare i vari servizi, tra cui saned. Dire che qui puoi trovare qualcosa.

Coda

----------

## ema

se può servire... c'era un articolo a riguardo con un howto passo passo nell'ultimo numero di linux pratico... magari riesci a fartelo prestare   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi accodo a questo post che tratta dello stesso argomento: avendo tra le mani uno scanner completamente supportato: canon lide supportato con backends plustek vorrei metterlo in rete per poterlo gestire da tutti i pc della rete. ho controllato la documentazione in linea e vari howto ed a parte qualche modifica della conf di xinetd sembrerebbero coerenti l'uno con l'altro.

ho quindi deciso di seguire questa quida

inizio la configurazione:

```
 Make sure /etc/services contains a line like this:

            sane-port          6566/tcp      # SANE network scanner daemon

          
```

questo è ok

```
 Your /etc/xinetd.conf should contain a block like this:

            service sane-port

            {

              socket_type = stream

              server = /usr/local/sbin/saned

              protocol = tcp

              user = saned

              group = saned

              wait = no

              disable = no

            }

          
```

questo è stato aggiunto a /etc/xinetd.d/saned

```
chown root:saned /dev/sga && chmod g+rw /dev/sga
```

questo non l'ho fatto in quanto con libusb i permessi li setta automaticamente hotplug, infatti con l'utente saned creato riesco a utilizzare lo scanner in locale.

```
telnet localhost 6566
```

mi apre la console interattiva, quindi fin qui tutto ok.

il problema inizia ora: da adesso in poi non mi torna più niente: a parte quando avvio saned singolarmente che viene visto senza problemi se avviato in modalità di debug. cmq: imposto

```
/etc/sane.d/saned.conf

192.168.1.4

192.168.1.24

```

che sono gli ip del portatile e del fisso. inoltre configuro il protocollo net sul client con l'ip del server. quindi il tutto sembrerebbe corretto, ma se cerco di rilevare lo scanner ed ottengo questo messaggio:

```
# SANE_DEBUG_NET=128 scanimage -L

[sanei_debug] Setting debug level of net to 128.

[net] sane_init: authorize = 0x8049280, version_code = 0xbfe43600

[net] sane_init: SANE net backend version 1.0.13 (AF-indep) from sane-backends 1.0.15

[net] sane_init: Client has little endian byte order

[net] sane_init: searching for config file

[net] sane_init: trying to add 192.168.1.12

[net] add_device: adding backend 192.168.1.12

[net] add_device: backend 192.168.1.12 added

[net] sane_init: done reading config

[net] sane_init: evaluating environment variable SANE_NET_HOSTS

[net] sane_init: done

[net] sane_get_devices: local_only = 0

[net] connect_dev: trying to connect to 192.168.1.12

[net] connect_dev: [0] connection succeeded (IPv4)

[net] connect_dev: sanei_w_init

[net] connect_dev: net_init (user=andrea, local version=1.0.3)

[net] connect_dev: freeing init reply (status=Success, remote version=1.0.3)

[net] connect_dev: done

[net] sane_get_devices: finished (0 devices)

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

[net] sane_exit: exiting

[net] sane_exit: closing dev 0x8053628, ctl=3

[net] sane_exit: finished.

```

ho provato anche altre configurazioni, però questa mi sembrava la più logica... ora purtroppo ho finito le idee, quindi chiedo il vostro aiuto... grazie a tutti e scusate per il post chilometrico.

----------

## Giambo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,
> ...

 

Piu' che un problema di configurazione di sane in network, mi pare piu' un problema di cofigurazione HW.

Lo scanner e' riconosciuto dal sistema ? Compare, per esempio, in tutta la spatafiata ritornata da "dmesg" ?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Giambo wrote:*   

> Piu' che un problema di configurazione di sane in network, mi pare piu' un problema di cofigurazione HW.
> 
> Lo scanner e' riconosciuto dal sistema ? Compare, per esempio, in tutta la spatafiata ritornata da "dmesg" ?

 

lo scanner è a posto. in locale lo vede. il problema è quando eseguo scanimage da remoto.

----------

## Giambo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Giambo wrote:*   Piu' che un problema di configurazione di sane in network, mi pare piu' un problema di cofigurazione HW.
> 
> Lo scanner e' riconosciuto dal sistema ? Compare, per esempio, in tutta la spatafiata ritornata da "dmesg" ? 
> 
> lo scanner è a posto. in locale lo vede. il problema è quando eseguo scanimage da remoto.

 

Ah, non avevo capito che scanimage lo facevi da remoto.

Magari non e' configurato in maniera corretta sul client /etc/sane.d/net.conf

----------

## Ic3M4n

ho messo l'indirizzo ip del server, come da quida. 

solamente 

```
192.168.1.12
```

----------

## Giambo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ho messo l'indirizzo ip del server, come da quida. 
> 
> solamente 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmmm ... Prova, sul server, ad "allargare" temporaneamente il range di IP accettati (Vedo che manca .12, magari ...)

```

/etc/sane.d/saned.conf

192.168.1.1/24

```

Dopo ogni modifica fai ripartire xinetd ?

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... .12 è lui stesso... cmq per metterli tutti non devo utilizzare 192.168.1.0/24 ? con l'1 prendo solo quell'ip, con lo 0 tutti e 254.

si, xinetd lo restarto dopo ogni modifica. e prima che me lo chiedi... tanto prima o poi ci si arriva iptables è disattivato.

----------

## Giambo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... .12 è lui stesso...

 

Non si sa' mai   :Wink:   ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq per metterli tutti non devo utilizzare 192.168.1.0/24 ? con l'1 prendo solo quell'ip, con lo 0 tutti e 254.
> 
> 

 

Credo che sia irrilevante, dal momento che definisci la mask sui primi 24 bit (/24) 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> si, xinetd lo restarto dopo ogni modifica. e prima che me lo chiedi... tanto prima o poi ci si arriva iptables è disattivato.
> 
> 

 

Avevo pensato a iptables, ma mi hai detto che dal client riesci a "telnettare" sulla porta ...

Quindi, riassumendo, scanimage da locale funziona ma non da remoto, giusto ? Da remoto puoi telnettare la porta, quindi il demone e' in ascolto e raggiungibile.

Hmmm ... Non mi viene in mente nulla   :Confused:  ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

esatto. riesco a fare telnet anche da remoto sulla porta. non so più che pesci pigliare. sono due giorni che ci litigo. per me è tutto corretto. magari provo ad emergere la versione masked o quella prima... magari... non si sa mai.

----------

## Ic3M4n

una curiosità: visto che ho scoperto netstat com'è che posso fare telnet sulla porta e netstat non me la segna aperta? non è strano?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Nelle ricerche che ho fatto nel forum non ho trovato nulla a riguardo, solo un caso in cui però la multifunzione era direttamente connessa alla lan mentre nel mio caso è collegato tramite Usb al pc

 

non hai cercato bene perchè:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-379455-highlight-scanner.html

----------

## randomaze

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> non hai cercato bene perchè:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-379455-highlight-scanner.html

 

Unisco i thread, grazie DarkAngel76

----------

## Ic3M4n

ho risolto il problema... alla fine pensandoci era quasi una stupidata... però sono contento di esserci arrivato.

il problema era di hotplug che non mi ho associato al gruppo saned ma al gruppo scanner. 

facendo prove su prove ho provato a cambiare il gruppo lasciando inalterato l'user e riesco a vedere lo scanner via rete.

praticamente ho modificato 

```
service sane-port

            {

              socket_type = stream

              server = /usr/local/sbin/saned

              protocol = tcp

              user = saned

              group = saned

              wait = no

              disable = no

            } 
```

con 

```

service sane-port

{

   socket_type = stream

   server = /usr/sbin/saned

   protocol = tcp

   user = saned

   group = scanner

   wait = no

   disable = no

}
```

e tutto funziona alla grande. l'unico dubbio che mi rimane riguarda il fatto che in locale con l'utente saned riesco a scansionare i documenti. boh misteri della vita... in ogni caso grazie a tutti e soprattutto a Giambo che mi ha sostenuto in questa lunga giornata.

----------

## Giambo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> il problema era di hotplug che non mi ho associato al gruppo saned ma al gruppo scanner. 
> 
> facendo prove su prove ho provato a cambiare il gruppo lasciando inalterato l'user e riesco a vedere lo scanner via rete.
> 
> 

 

Strano, perche' da me

```

tamino ~ # cat /etc/xinetd.d/saned

service saned

{

  port = 6566

  socket_type = stream

  server = /usr/sbin/saned

  protocol = tcp

  user = saned

  group = saned

  server_args = saned

  wait = no

  disable = no

}

```

Pero' il device appartiene al gruppo saned

```

tamino ~ # ls -lah /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target2/lun0/generic

crw-rw----  1 root saned 21, 0 Jan  1  1970 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target2/lun0/generic

```

Boooooh  :Smile:  ??

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

